# The Chaser 2009



## Timmy (27 May 2009)

Just a reminder if anyone needs it - The Chaser's War on Everything is back tonight.


----------



## Happy (27 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*



Timmy said:


> Just a reminder if anyone needs it - The Chaser's War on Everything is back tonight.





It was mentioned somewhere that they mock group sex thing, should be gross.


----------



## jono1887 (27 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*



Happy said:


> It was mentioned somewhere that they mock group sex thing, should be gross.




oh oh... what time??


----------



## So_Cynical (27 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*

Thanks for the reminder...that Indian call center shows on too.


----------



## Happy (27 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*



jono1887 said:


> oh oh... what time??




Wednesdays - 9pm 
Fridays - 11.05pm (Rpt) 
Repeated on ABC2 Sundays, 8.30pm 

I think


----------



## inenigma (27 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*

What......  And miss bloomberg ?????


----------



## waz (27 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*

I wonder if people realise that the same guys who were making fun of SHORE raising funds for a boat shed took 10s of thousands of dollars from the government to travel around the world on a free holiday at tax payers expense.

Id love to spend a few weeks in America and come back with a few mins of video footage and call it work.


----------



## Agentm (27 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*

i found the chaser were lousy this time round..

i doubt i will revisit the series again..   

time for them to move on to channel 10, rove needs freshening up


----------



## MrBurns (27 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*

The second half was vintage Chaser, I think they'll warm up nicely, must be hard to try and walk that fine line every week.


----------



## jono1887 (27 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*

it wasnt as good as their previous work... i think the over anticipation killed it. I was expecting more with that blimp over Vatican city


----------



## StockPiles (27 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*

DAMN IT !!! I MISSED IT, just picked up a sexy TARAGO Ultima with my share money and spent the night showing it off to family   That'l learn me !


----------



## MrBurns (28 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*



StockPiles said:


> DAMN IT !!! I MISSED IT, just picked up a sexy TARAGO Ultima with my share money and spent the night showing it off to family   That'l learn me !




Was that the original Ferrari money adjusted down by taking the wrong advice ?


----------



## jono1887 (28 May 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*



StockPiles said:


> DAMN IT !!! I MISSED IT, just picked up a sexy TARAGO Ultima with my share money and spent the night showing it off to family   That'l learn me !




you can download it from the ABC site... and its not illegal!!


----------



## Boyou (4 June 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*



MrBurns said:


> The second half was vintage Chaser, I think they'll warm up nicely, must be hard to try and walk that fine line every week.




Think they just blew that line away.....

Surprised no one has been on this yet..I think the gang have totally out done themselves with the dying children prank..too gross for me. and the switchboard at Auntie lit up after it was aired 

Time to question there sense of humour? 

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## MrBurns (4 June 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*



Boyou said:


> Think they just blew that line away.....
> 
> Surprised no one has been on this yet..I think the gang have totally out done themselves with the dying children prank..too gross for me. and the switchboard at Auntie lit up after it was aired
> 
> ...




They went way too far this time, It's hard to believe they aren't smart enough to be able to pick when they are going too far, it may have been on purpose to grab some publicity, but it sure backfired.

I'll watch it again just to see of they can continue this run of duds.


----------



## Duckman#72 (4 June 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*



MrBurns said:


> I'll watch it again just to see of they can continue this run of duds.




I'm biased I guess because I thought they were slightly over-rated last season. Like all seasonal things - by the time everyone is on board with the latest "cool" thing, you realise it's time to get off the bus.

But this season! It is just one cringe-worthy moment straight after another. I'm almost wishing Wil Anderson was back on - and for me that's saying something!!!

They've begun reading and believing too much of their own press. Bring back Lawrence Leung, The Librarians, We Can Be Heroes and Chandon Pictures.

Duckman


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 June 2009)

*Re: The Chaser - reminder*



Boyou said:


> Think they just blew that line away.....
> 
> Surprised no one has been on this yet..I think the gang have totally out done themselves with the dying children prank..too gross for me. and the switchboard at Auntie lit up after it was aired
> 
> Time to question there sense of humour?



I don't mind them overall but this one was way off the mark. I've heard plenty of people commenting on it today, including some who are very hard to offend, and not one of them found it funny.


----------



## Prospector (4 June 2009)

Probably the only thing I regard as sacred in life, is the thought of a child who is gravely ill.  I cannot imagine what they were thinking. An apology doesnt cut it, they just should have known that this topic is taboo in I suspect, all cultures.

I thought the GG skit was funny, and am not offended by their programme, until last night.

Hang your heads in shame.


----------



## Bobby (4 June 2009)

Think who ever thought up the sick kid theme should be named , shamed & sacked .
Looks like the end for the Chasers  , incredibly stupid ABC ' you idiots !


----------



## gazelle (4 June 2009)

Wouldnt it be amusing if a group of Fundamentalist Islamic Radicals strolled in whilst they were filiming one of their community sensitive programmes and pulled the pin . Now I would watch that . I think it is a case of bad luck that The US Secret Service hesitated .


----------



## jono1887 (4 June 2009)

Isn't the whole point of the show is to push boundaries that other shows won't even dare go near... what would be the point if they stuck to the same old stuff over and over again??

I personally think that those guys have no limits on how far they would go to ridicule ANY aspect of society, and thats what makes them unique.

my


----------



## Julia (4 June 2009)

I've recorded it and haven't seen it yet but have heard a sound bite of the part of the show in question.  Found it beyond any bounds of reasonable taste.

I'd been really looking forward to them coming back but found last week's episode very unfunny, just boring really.  They seem to have lost whatever it was that made them so very funny.


----------



## Duckman#72 (4 June 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Isn't the whole point of the show is to push boundaries that other shows won't even dare go near... what would be the point if they stuck to the same old stuff over and over again??
> 
> I personally think that those guys have no limits on how far they would go to ridicule ANY aspect of society, and thats what makes them unique.
> 
> my




For me that's the big problem with the show now. When it was first on, they were genuinely funny. And it wasn't at all forced!!! The material was first class.

Unfortunately, of late they have become better known for "how far they will go" and "sailing so close to the wind". I can't see the point?? 

The argument that they are _pushing boundaries that others don't go near_ doesn't wash with me. A bit like walking up Mt Everest backwards carrying a spider monkey and a Franklin Mint statue of John Wayne.   Just because it's never been done, doesn't automatically make it clever, fresh or amusing. Sometimes it is just plain dull, boring, weird or offensive.

Julia makes the point that they seem to have forgotten what makes them funny. I agree. If The Chaser spent less time "pushing boundaries" and more time working on funny material they would be far better off. 

Duckman


----------



## andione1983 (4 June 2009)

theres two words for those jerks, bloody disgusting...... if they cant think of sumthing funny without being downright thoughtless, heartless and careless... they shouldnt be on TV! thats my 2 cents


----------



## Agentm (4 June 2009)

being funny and being a front running comedy unit takes enormous energy and commitment..   its clear the formula has gone,, chaser needs to end fast, and the talent from it then can go it own separate ways.. 

it wont resurface as a team for a long time,, chaser is over before this series has ended, it will be replaced, there are plenty of talented crews able to fill the void...

as i said. channel 10 will take them and a new crew takes over..


----------



## andione1983 (4 June 2009)

Their problem is that their way of doing stuff is over, cause everyone knows their tricks now. so they have run out of stuff to do, and they are basically trying to be funny now... its becoming an effort, and its not working very well. The show is dead....


----------



## Boyou (4 June 2009)

> The argument that they are _pushing boundaries that others don't go near_ doesn't wash with me. A bit like walking up Mt Everest backwards carrying a spider monkey and a Franklin Mint statue of John Wayne.   Just because it's never been done, doesn't automatically make it clever, fresh or amusing. Sometimes it is just plain dull, boring, weird or offensive.
> 
> Julia makes the point that they seem to have forgotten what makes them funny. I agree. If The Chaser spent less time "pushing boundaries" and more time working on funny material they would be far better off.
> 
> Duckman




Duckman and Juila, I think you have put this very succinctly.. Just because anything can be done?..should it be? That's where good judgment begins....in humour as in all things...

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## nomore4s (4 June 2009)

Julia said:


> I'd been really looking forward to them coming back but found last week's episode very unfunny, just boring really.  They seem to have lost whatever it was that made them so very funny.




I agree Julia. It all feels so forced now and to be honest I can't really watch it anymore as I find it mildly amusing at best.

The writing was on the wall last season imo, good comedy needs to re-invent and stay fresh but Chaser has become tired and worn, they really need to find a new angle and material. They keep doing the same things and it's not really funny anymore.


----------



## gazelle (5 June 2009)

Well Motorway : In the interests of pushing the commercial boundaries of television and exploiting the vulnerable and weak position of the frail and sick to  improve  ratings  I pose this question to you .  Would you be agreeable if the chaser team was to unexpectedly pop in on one of your family members whilst they were on their death bed and lightheartedly take the piss out of them whilst they were in their final hours of life . As a privildege you could sit in as an audience participant and applaude when the red light comes on all in the interest of entertainment and broadening the collective scope of the community.
Or perhaps you could stick with home and away .


----------



## nomore4s (5 June 2009)

gazelle said:


> Well Motorway : In the interests of pushing the commercial boundaries of television and exploiting the vulnerable and weak position of the frail and sick to  improve  ratings  I pose this question to you .  Would you be agreeable if the chaser team was to unexpectedly pop in on one of your family members whilst they were on their death bed and lightheartedly take the piss out of them whilst they were in their final hours of life . As a privildege you could sit in as an audience participant and applaude when the red light comes on all in the interest of entertainment and broadening the collective scope of the community.
> Or perhaps you could stick with home and away .




Are you refering to jono1887? Because Motorway hasn't posted in this thread.


----------



## gazelle (5 June 2009)

Yes , I have the them mistaken . but one question . he has the same odometer picture as Motorway . Perhaps he doesnt posess the unique ability to think for himself .


----------



## steve999 (5 June 2009)

gazelle said:


> Well Motorway : In the interests of pushing the commercial boundaries of television and exploiting the vulnerable and weak position of the frail and sick to  improve  ratings  I pose this question to you .  Would you be agreeable if the chaser team was to unexpectedly pop in on one of your family members whilst they were on their death bed and lightheartedly take the piss out of them whilst they were in their final hours of life . As a privildege you could sit in as an audience participant and applaude when the red light comes on all in the interest of entertainment and broadening the collective scope of the community.
> Or perhaps you could stick with home and away .




Weren't the children in the Chaser skit actors? It may not have been funny but it was fictional.


----------



## kgee (5 June 2009)

get a grip at least its done with humour in mind (granted very black) but has anyone seen the current affair programmes now theyr'e sick and perverted...I'd rant to sell my case but I spose you'll get it or not a bit like black comedy (yeah let the bag fall on the blacks)


----------



## Junior (5 June 2009)

If you're easily offended change the f-ing channel!  Has anyone watched South Park in the past 5 years?  Chaser looks tame in comparison.

I find ACA and TT far more offensive than Chaser, those programs contain half an hour of lies and fear mongering.


----------



## Timmy (5 June 2009)

Must admit I didn't see the show, so just went and watched it on the ABC website - the offending segment has been removed.  

I thought it was funny, loved the dog painter & the hay diet.


----------



## Prospector (5 June 2009)

Junior said:


> If you're easily offended change the f-ing channel!  Has anyone watched South Park in the past 5 years?  Chaser looks tame in comparison.
> 
> I find ACA and TT far more offensive than Chaser, those programs contain half an hour of lies and fear mongering.




Sorry, dont agree.  There are some things that are taboo. This is one of them.  ACA and TT doesnt contain material that is offensive, it just happens to be puerile pap. Entirely different.


----------



## gouryella (5 June 2009)

I'm not the kind of person who is easily offended or shocked in general, but watching that skit made me cringe.

I can't imagine what possessed them to think that people _might_ find it funny. It will be interesting to see their response, if any, to the backlash.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (5 June 2009)

...what goes around comes around. what i would like to question is the parents of the child actors who gave there consent to allow there children to portray the kids with cancer Shame on you parents. 
so when one of the Chaser's cast gets cancer this year NOW that will be funny.


----------



## Prospector (5 June 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> ...what goes around comes around. what i would like to question is the parents of the child actors who gave there consent to allow there children to portray the kids with cancer Shame on you parents.
> so when one of the Chaser's cast gets cancer this year NOW that will be funny.




Why would it be the least bit funny if any of their children gets cancer? 

But your other point about parents allowing the children to be in these roles knowing it was Chasers, it is a good question.


----------



## Happy (5 June 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> ...*what goes around comes around*. what i would like to question is the parents of the child actors who gave there consent to allow there children to portray the kids with cancer Shame on you parents.
> so when one of the Chaser's cast gets cancer this year NOW that will be funny.





They had one closely imbecilic to this one with drug overdose death during dance party.

And imagine that sharp shooters could take out at least one during Osama segment.


----------



## awg (5 June 2009)

Can only assume none of the Chasers have kids?

The skit just lacked any humor at all :error:

I am in the lowest percentile for gross humor, if anyone doubts me I can PM them:

They reckon comedy is the hardest gig.


----------



## Prospector (5 June 2009)

awg said:


> Can only assume none of the Chasers have kids?
> 
> The skit just lacked any humor at all :error:




Actually, I think it was announced just yesterday that one of them was expecting a child later this year.  Maybe he will 'get it' when the child is born.


----------



## Beenjammin (5 June 2009)

Devils advocate here...

These guys do what they do to provoke debate. Being honest, how many times in the last 12 months have any of us given two seconds thought to terminally ill children and the families and carers trying to support them? 

No it wasn't funny, but thats not a crime (and definitley not a first for this show). But I liked the response one of them made - "if you were offended then make a donation to the make a wish foundation".

If you want to read the foundations response, follow the link:

http://www.makeawish.org.au/NetCommunity/Page.aspx?pid=862&srcid=862&chid=1

You can also slip them $10 (or more) tax deductible while you're there. If the size of your outrage at the skit equals the size of your donation, then everyone will win.

Go on, then at least some good comes out of this.


----------



## Solly (5 June 2009)

The Chaser has been taken off the air for two weeks...more to come...


----------



## beamstas (5 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Actually, I think it was announced just yesterday that one of them was expecting a child later this year.  Maybe he will 'get it' when the child is born.




That's just as sick as the skit on the show itself.

No one deserves what those kids go through, i can't believe you'd wish that upon somebody.


----------



## awg (5 June 2009)

beamstas said:


> That's just as sick as the skit on the show itself.
> 
> No one deserves what those kids go through, i can't believe you'd wish that upon somebody.




I think Prospector meant that once the the Chasers were parents they might 'get it' that it is in very poor taste to make jokes about sick kiddies.

I could be wrong...maybe she is just viscious


----------



## beamstas (5 June 2009)

awg said:


> I think Prospector meant that once the the Chasers were parents they might 'get it' that it is in very poor taste to make jokes about sick kiddies.
> 
> I could be wrong...maybe she is just viscious




I see
Sorry


----------



## Gordon Gekko (5 June 2009)

I think the make a wish foundation is a great charity and to be honest It only comes into my mind when something like this happens.
I did not see the show but I am human and money means nothing when there are children that are struggling for a chance let alone the parents!
I am going to donate some cash tomorrow and I challenge all those that can afford it during these dark times to do the same.
It is so easy to get caught up with money, give some back to those that need it most and I'm sure it will pay off for you in this life or the next!

Best of luck!

G


----------



## Iggy_Pop (5 June 2009)

You should have been watching the State of Origin insteaD


Go Queenslander


----------



## Bafana (6 June 2009)

The clip wasn't even funny.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (6 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Why would it be the least bit funny if any of their children gets cancer?




i was refereeing to the show's cast not the child actors.


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 June 2009)

Beenjammin said:


> These guys do what they do to provoke debate. Being honest, how many times in the last 12 months have any of us given two seconds thought to terminally ill children and the families and carers trying to support them?




Hi Beenjammin

I acknowledge your devils advocate role, however I'd like to respond to that comment.

The old chestnuts "provoking debate" and "making a social comment" are often trotted out at times like this. The favourite position of those who have gone too far is to hide behind the apron strings of "Free Speech". They try to turn the tables back around and accuse those who were offended of being small minded, conservative and of attacking the right to express views publicly. And my personal favourite is those people that say "It was hilarious. You obviously _just don't get_ the humour" (in other words it was far too clever, black, and progressive for you).

I personally wasn't so much offended by the skit. I am in the camp that just didn't think it was funny. I think taking them off the air for 2 weeks is a great idea. It will give them time to come up with something resembling comedy.

Duckman


----------



## Tink (6 June 2009)

Yep I agree Duckman - well said

I never liked the show..


----------



## jono1887 (6 June 2009)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I think the make a wish foundation is a great charity and to be honest It only comes into my mind when something like this happens.
> I did not see the show but I am human and money means nothing when there are children that are struggling for a chance let alone the parents!
> I am going to donate some cash tomorrow and I challenge all those that can afford it during these dark times to do the same.
> It is so easy to get caught up with money, give some back to those that need it most and I'm sure it will pay off for you in this life or the next!
> ...




Has anyone considered the positive aspects of their stunt... perhaps it was not only a publicity stunt to gain free publicity for themselves, but for the actual Foundation... the amount of free news coverage the foundation has received since the show aired must be massive. And although so many of you have been insulted by the skit, how many of you have even donated to the foundation?? If the answer is no, then how are you any different to the chaser in the skit offering that kid a stick? its not like you have done any better


----------



## >Apocalypto< (6 June 2009)

in this world gone politically stupid! It's great to have the chasers pushing some buttons...

another show that tried was salam cafe...


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 June 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Has anyone considered the positive aspects of their stunt... perhaps it was not only a publicity stunt to gain free publicity for themselves, but for the actual Foundation... the amount of free news coverage the foundation has received since the show aired must be massive. And although so many of you have been insulted by the skit, how many of you have even donated to the foundation?? If the answer is no, then how are you any different to the chaser in the skit offering that kid a stick? its not like you have done any better




In other words the end justifies the means?? 

I see what you are saying BUT it lets not pretend it was anything other than an unintended consequence.  I thought fans were drawn to them because of their apparent "lack and disregard" of social conscience not because of their proactive skits aimed at promoting humanitarian and charity work. Those wonderful, misunderstood Chaser boys!!

Using your argument I look forward to their next few skits where they pretend to be opthamologists and hand out plastic Groucho Marx glasses to those in remote areas who have cataracts. That will be a great way to get some money rolling in to the Fred Hollows Foundation.

Sure - it may have raised the profile of the Make-A-Wish foundation but for all the wrong reasons. I suppose it comes down to a philosophical question - "If something good comes from a bad deed, does it then make the bad deed a good one?"   

Duckman


----------



## Prospector (6 June 2009)

beamstas said:


> That's just as sick as the skit on the show itself.
> 
> No one deserves what those kids go through, i can't believe you'd wish that upon somebody.




Try reading post 42 (or any of my other posts) which is only three posts up from yours, but if that is too hard, here it is anyway!



Prospector said:


> Why would it be the least bit funny if any of their children gets cancer?


----------



## Prospector (6 June 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> i was refereeing to the show's cast not the child actors.




Yes, I know you were referring to the show's cast.  No-one deserves to get cancer, even the most vile person on earth!

The ends dont justify the means.  Because 'the ends' will mean different things to different people according to their values and beliefs.  Even Hitler's actions might be justified on those grounds.
In this case, why have lines like (and not a direct quote btw) "why bother when they are dying anyway".  If the devils advocate says perhaps that means people will donate more money to charity,  just by using a phrase like that causes so much distress an angst to those parents whose children are in that very position.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 June 2009)

The world has plenty of stupid human beings. They have no consideration for other people and enjoy putting other people down. Why do they get air time?


----------



## jono1887 (6 June 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> The world has plenty of stupid human beings. They have no consideration for other people and enjoy putting other people down. Why do they get air time?




because they're funny


----------



## lookout (6 June 2009)

While the humor was dark and risky, I expect we won't see anyone whinging about paying taxes for medicare ever again.


----------



## jono1887 (6 June 2009)

They've been suspended for 2 weeks 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/06/06/2591216.htm?section=entertainment

I doubt this would do anything though... its probably just to calm down the raging public : 
I think the action taken against them is pretty funny, they've been bad so suspend them for 2 weeks, anyone remember back at school... it wont do anything


----------



## Gamblor (6 June 2009)

I can't believe they got suspended. The world is full of idiots obviously


----------



## pilots (6 June 2009)

You can bet your bottom $ that when they come back on EVERY ONE will be watching.


----------



## maffu (6 June 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> In other words the end justifies the means??
> 
> I see what you are saying BUT it lets not pretend it was anything other than an unintended consequence.  I thought fans were drawn to them because of their apparent "lack and disregard" of social conscience not because of their proactive skits aimed at promoting humanitarian and charity work. Those wonderful, misunderstood Chaser boys!!
> 
> ...




Well the week previous the Chaser boys went to Somalia and did some door knocking to appeal for help in funding the Shore Boys rowing shed.
(Shore Boys is one of the richest schools in Sydney and was trying to raise money for a new rowing shed as the old one is 10 whole years old)

So, I think by taking fun of the Shore Boys charity, they actually did raise awareness of a real issue, poverty in africa.

Here is the link to the show.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS0x5rSGG9M
How come no one was upset at this charity being mocked?


To be honest, giving a kid a stick is probably more useful then them meeting Zac Efron, the I can not stand him.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 June 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> Using your argument I look forward to their next few skits where they pretend to be opthamologists and hand out plastic Groucho Marx glasses to those in remote areas who have cataracts. That will be a great way to get some money rolling in to the Fred Hollows Foundation.
> 
> Duckman




Do you really think the people who find humour in someone elses suffering would contribute to any cause. Lets hope their kids don`t contract a life threatening illness. Depends on which side of the "humour" one is doesn`t it.


----------



## MrBurns (6 June 2009)

They did this to push to envelope and they did, they aren't stupid they knew axactly what they were doing.


----------



## beerwm (6 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> They did this to push to envelope and they did, they aren't stupid they knew axactly what they were doing.




I doubt that,

Seeing that the ABC allowed this to go ahead.
- imo, they under estimated the public response, that one line 'they're going to die anyway' would of been the catalyst.


----------



## MrBurns (6 June 2009)

beerwm said:


> I doubt that,
> 
> Seeing that the ABC allowed this to go ahead.
> - imo, they under estimated the public response, that one line 'they're going to die anyway' would of been the catalyst.




That one line was the give away, it was designed to seal the deal, they knew what this would do and went ahead anyway.


----------



## chrislp (6 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> They did this to push to envelope and they did, they aren't stupid they knew axactly what they were doing.




Never thought of it that way Mr Burns just shows how savvy they are. 

They made their point & imagine how many donations are going to the Starlight Foundation because of this.

Would like to avoid conspiracy but I wonder if the foundation was in on this.


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 June 2009)

It's certainly raised the profile of the charity that's for sure.


----------



## MrBurns (7 June 2009)

I put this in the same category as the photographing of young girls earlier this year, it's art but it's not for the feint hearted.


----------



## Timmy (7 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> They did this to push to envelope and they did, they aren't stupid they knew axactly what they were doing.




Maybe you are right Mr. B.... I find it difficult to believe the sketch was conceived and executed with knowledge of what would happen ... but, yeah, maybe...  Certainly got them back on the front page.



MrBurns said:


> I put this in the same category as the photographing of young girls earlier this year, it's art but it's not for the feint hearted.




Count me as one of the feint hearted ... the Chaser sketch and the Henson photos - both disgraceful ... & the tribe has well and truly spoken on both.


----------



## MrBurns (7 June 2009)

Timmy said:


> Count me as one of the feint hearted ... the Chaser sketch and the Henson photos - both disgraceful ... & the tribe has well and truly spoken on both.




I agree, they wont be on air much longer, they work without a net and it's just too dangerous.


----------



## Macquack (7 June 2009)

jono1887 said:


> I think the action taken against them is pretty funny, they've been bad so suspend them for 2 weeks, anyone remember back at school... it wont do anything




The Chaser are running out of material and have reverted back to their roots,  being "schoolboy humour".

About time they grew up before they get a good caning. That token stick used in the skit might come in handy.


----------



## Prospector (7 June 2009)

Yesterday the charity said that $10,000 had been raised since the show; normal donations are in the hundreds.

Maybe if millions were raised it *may* have been worth it, but a measly $10,000 just doesnt cut it when you consider the distress that one line "they are going to die anyway" would have caused to parents with children who have serious illness.  It takes away any hope, when you lose hope then you have nothing.

Until now, I have loved the Chasers, but this time, they have crossed the line.  And I wont be watching them again.


----------



## insider (7 June 2009)

This is what the Chasers are all about... Controversy... The humor in that segment was "sarcasm". They don't really believe that kids should die with un-fulfilled lives... The Message is the opposite... I got the their message plain and clear... The truth is that this country is full of political-correctiveness that people don't see things what they are... I've seen and been around children with terminal illness and it is heart breaking... The chaser's broke our hearts in a way that they now best... I respect that... The Politicians of the country have managed to dent the Chasers image for their own political agendas... Not once did anybody say anything about improving the comfort and lives of the children who hope to live another day...


----------



## insider (7 June 2009)

It was very bad taste though


----------



## awg (7 June 2009)

I only just got reminded, that the whole skit might have been re-cycled anyway!

Some years ago, I saw a skit by Shaun Micallef, similar thing

Make a Wish Foundation

They had a youth, and his "wish" may been, and I stand to be corrected here...but I think he wanted hand relief from Delta Goodrem

thing is the skit was shocking, but funny


----------



## jono1887 (8 June 2009)

awg said:


> I only just got reminded, that the whole skit might have been re-cycled anyway!
> 
> Some years ago, I saw a skit by Shaun Micallef, similar thing
> 
> ...




actually, i think i do recall that delta goodrem one... was a while back


----------



## happytown (8 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Yesterday the charity said that $10,000 had been raised since the show; normal donations are in the hundreds.
> 
> Maybe if millions were raised it *may* have been worth it, but a measly $10,000 just doesnt cut it
> 
> ...




so ... how much have you all donated?

cheers


----------



## Prospector (8 June 2009)

happytown said:


> so ... how much have you all donated?
> 
> cheers




Why?  This is the bit I dont get.  Why would people donate money into a particular charity because the Chasers decided to put a decidely poor taste segment on their programme.  The issue with the semgent was the line "they are going to die anyway".  What does money, other than putting it into research, have to do with that.  Segue - something the Chasers always mock.

The ends dont justify the means, and in this case, not within a bull's roar.


----------



## jono1887 (8 June 2009)

happytown said:


> so ... how much have you all donated?
> 
> cheers




$0, perhaps I should make a donation to the chasers though seeing that their out of commission for the next 2 weeks :


----------



## happytown (8 June 2009)

jono1887 said:


> $0, perhaps I should make a donation to the chasers though seeing that their out of commission for the next 2 weeks :




jono, 

happy to collect on behalf of the chasers (who are after all just naughty children with not much life left in them, it would seem), just make it out to either of the following: the 'hindsight foundation'; or the 'make a dis foundation'

cheers


----------



## Timmy (24 June 2009)

Soooo ... is The Chaser still more on the nose than Malcolm Turnbull?  

Back tonight attacking some easier targets (Catholic church always good as a fallback option).


----------



## MrBurns (24 June 2009)

They're back, that was good, well done boys !


----------



## trainspotter (21 July 2009)

*THEY'RE BAAAAAAAAACK !!*

http://www.smh.com.au/news/entertai...hastened--again/2009/07/20/1247941858491.html

I know it is a day late but .... still not amusing.


----------

